# What to wear?



## jibbherr (Jul 25, 2009)

sounds pretty sick. if you want to be steezy your going in the right direction by not getting the brightest concoction ever. if it were me i would get the black coat a size up so its a little longer to add some style. and with the black coat any color could look cool. royal blue would be dope as well as a brighter blue to contrast the black. i saw that 32 has a pair of relaxed fit pants in royal blue. check em when their new website is up


----------



## alaric (Aug 28, 2007)

What the fuck does it matter? Honestly.

Look around at products and get what YOU like. Fuck what other people think. Go with what you think looks cool. But please don't go for straight looks. Make sure the product functions well too(decent waterproofness/breathibility)


----------



## j.gnar (Sep 4, 2009)

omgSTEEZyBrO



















throw that shit on and you'll be turnin heads fo real


----------

